# Knife tuning in the Netherlands?



## RolfK (May 21, 2020)

Hi there,
I have seen quite some Dutch guys around here, nice! Maybe they can help me out:

My question is if there are any (hobby) knife makers in the Netherlands who can tune my Mizuno Tanrenjo carbon cleaver of 230mm?

I have some wishes like thinning, add a finger rest, get more distal taper, patinate.

anyone knows a good adress?
Thanks! Rolf


----------



## riba (May 21, 2020)

I sent out a gyuto to jürgen schanz (Germany) for thinning, happy with the results. (Was a hiromoto honyaki).


----------



## RolfK (May 22, 2020)

Thanks man, that might be good, I will try it.
Nice blade btw, your hiromoto honyaki 
Cheers Rolf


----------



## riba (May 22, 2020)

Let us know how it works out for you. My gyuto is the budget version, seriously thin and nice cutter now  (tip is silly thin and flex now)


----------



## camochili (May 26, 2020)

I believe this topic is appropriate for my question aswell.
I am looking for talented woodworker in the EU, that could do custom handles for some of my knives. And does Jürgen also do sharpening?


----------



## RolfK (May 26, 2020)

Yes I just got feedback from Jürgen: he will do the job. First add the finger rest and do some thinning. Maybe after that, he can improve the distal taper, but that's a more complex and bigger job for a cleaver. 

Sharpening will be no problem for him I guess, that's part of the daily job. But don't know about handles...

You can contact him through his website - he's a nice guy and quite fast with replies. cheers Rolf


----------



## riba (May 26, 2020)

camochili said:


> I am looking for talented woodworker in the EU, that could do custom handles for some of my knives.


Dan Pahlberg?


----------



## RolfK (May 26, 2020)

Forgot to say - just saw you live in Germany. If you don’t know it already, I would check out the kochmalscharf.de website for local experts. There are quite some (hobby) knife makers. Maybe they can help you out. Don’t have to speak English over there 
Grusse und wiedersehen Rolf


----------



## valdim (May 26, 2020)

riba said:


> Dan Pahlberg?


I made a seach for this guy, but I found hi Intagram only...I dont have instagram and dont intend to have one. Could you give me an email of Dan? Thanks.


----------



## RolfK (May 26, 2020)

From his Insta account I can find this:


----------



## valdim (May 26, 2020)

RolfK said:


> From his Insta account I can find this:
> View attachment 81831


Thanks RolfK


----------



## riba (May 26, 2020)

(i don't know Dan, just really like what I saw online. He is or used to have an account here if I am not mistaken)


----------



## RolfK (Jun 19, 2020)

So, my knife returned from Jürgen, and I’m very happy with the results! The cutting performance is much better now. With a thin edge (for a cleaver) and a distal taper from about 4mm heel to a 1mm tip. The new finger guard gives the freedom of moving my grip more forward. So you get more balance with this heavy dude.

I’m a bit surprised by this knife tuning, a good blade can turn into a great one. In this case it could be a better choice than selling and buying knives all the time


----------



## RolfK (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## riba (Jun 19, 2020)

Good to hear you are happy  looks great


----------

